# Eddy Merckx date and info help



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2019)

This walked in on Sunday at the swap meet. He needed money recognizing the name I bought it.   Antique track bikes are easy for me but  I’m very weak  in knowledge on newer bikes ...it appears to be original cond...there are so many types I don’t have any idea on model or much on these.. any help/ info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2019)

1973
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/falcon.html

_By February 1973, Falcon produced an Eddie Merckx branded line in Merckx Molteni orange, noted on the catalogue as "Designed by Ernie Clements" and "Approved" by Merckx. These appeared in collaboration with similar Merckx branded frames by Kessel of Belgium. The firms apparently had an agreement on marketing areas, with Kessel getting Europe, and both paying royalties to Merckx. _

In 74 they upgraded the tubing to 531 and the components to Campy


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you... I figured it was a cheap bike.. he looked pretty broke and what’s a hundred bucks anymore :0


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 20, 2019)

it's really clean for that price, a cool collectible, and probably fun to ride. 
Orange is also a cool bike color.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 20, 2019)

First bike I have seen, of any genre, with a photo for the head badge. Great overall condition.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you.. From what I read yesterday, this must have been the bike that pissed eddy  off whiched pushed  him into producing his own bikes..it’s clean.. a mercy purchase I don’t regret really.


----------



## bikiba (Mar 20, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you.. From what I read yesterday, this must have been the bike that pissed eddy  off whiched pushed  him into producing his own bikes..it’s clean.. a mercy purchase I don’t regret really.




i was just going to say that they are still producing merckx bikes and even in the big time road races. Very cool bike


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you for your input.


----------

